# S13 - CA18DET to SR20DET



## tick (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi, im a new member on this great forum..

I have tryd searching for a wire diagram or a service manual
for an sr20det from a s13 1996 from HongKong,
Can´t find just that diagram but i find all the others..
I only have the wire´s left on the engine swap..
Btw im from sweden.. 

PeaCe

//Kristofer


----------



## Bumpin (Feb 18, 2003)

I will move this to the S13 section for you.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

There is no english manual for the s13 sr20det. You can work most of it out from the CA18DET english manual and the Australian 200sx s14 SR20det manual.


----------



## tick (Mar 17, 2005)

Joel said:


> There is no english manual for the s13 sr20det. You can work most of it out from the CA18DET english manual and the Australian 200sx s14 SR20det manual.


Okey, but there must be a correct Wireing diagram for the engine?
Ive havent found any diagram that are correct.. for the engine..

Just need the sr20det from a "s13 sr20det 94-98" (180sx)

Please...


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/ This site has the s14 SR20 manual in English as well as the CA18 manual. They say the s14 works for a lot of s13 stuff as well.


----------



## tick (Mar 17, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> http://www.zeroyon.com/index/content/view/24/47/ This site has the s14 SR20 manual in English as well as the CA18 manual. They say the s14 works for a lot of s13 stuff as well.


I have the wireing diagram for the sr20det but there are redtop, blacktop and so on.. Is the electronics the same then? becurs i dont want to blow my ecu. 

I have searcht the whole web soon.. ;P
//Kristofer


----------



## BadBoy91 (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey i dont know if will be much help but check www.sr20store.com i think he has wiring diagrams


----------



## tick (Mar 17, 2005)

Okey, thanx..
But i have found i guy i usa that are going to
fix the harness for me.


----------

